# what should i do for this............



## harhar (Mar 14, 2011)

i been married 2 years we have problem about finacial and friends...the proble is my hubby spend more in his friend than me and i felt so unfair coz im his wife and one time i cought him that he send money on his friend without knowing me im really upset because he easily give money to his friend i ask him why you send money to her he said she need help because she is dying she have lever canser i felt sorry for her but still in my mind why he hide me for that i dont know her coz i am newly here in his country...and its bother me alot too coz he like to hangout to his friend more than me one day his friend dont have jod he helo him alot give food to him if his car is something he will pay for repair and sometimes he will give money to him...sometimes we went out and to eat buts its rare i had to ask that for him and if he doing good things to me and his going out again with his friens i told him why you always hangout with your friend he got really mad and bring up the things she done to me like i bring you there, we eat there and sometimes he compare me in his friend that he spend more money than them im really upset coz its just a one day not everyday not like in his friends and why he compared me with his friend im his wife...its really hurt me....i never say nothing or ask more he dont give me money he just feed me thats it i dont have phone or account...and i dont have work yet coz im newly here he already receive his inheretance but he dont want me to involve for that....i dont know what im going to do it seems he think he still single ...please guy give me advice what im going say to him in his friend and the money i love him very much i dont want to lose him or i dont say nothing for this to make our marriage work oooohhh GOD


----------

